
Hertz To Offer Electric Vehicles By The Hour - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/05/hertz-ev-plans-2011/
======
natrius
If the "markets in Texas" part surprises you, you should know that Austin
already has a successful car sharing program that's about to expand.

[http://www.car2go.com/portal/austin/page/mybookings/mapEnlar...](http://www.car2go.com/portal/austin/page/mybookings/mapEnlarged.faces)

------
aberkowitz
I wonder if they will charge you a fee if the car is not two-thirds charged
upon return.

